# Libera associazione di idee



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
Vi propongo allora un gioco , che in realtà gioco non e', che consiste nel chiudere gli occhi, sgomberare la mente da altri pensieri, concentrarvi su voi stessi, ripercorrere sul piano dei ricordi e delle sensazioni - facendole scorrere velocemente davanti ai vostri occhi - le vostre esperienze di soggetti attivi o passivi nella lesione del vincolo di fiducia con colui o colei che vi è accanto, e esprimere con sincerità e con un unica parola l'emozione più onesta ed intensa che vi sovviene nel fare ciò. 
Avendo fatto la proposta, e' giusto che cominci io.
Tradimento = destabilizzazione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...



Buongiorno: dovresti spiegarmi come fai a essere già cosi propositivo dal punto di vista intellettivo a quest'ora 

Io solo stiramenti e addominali e addominali con musica metal.
Tradimento = tanta roba.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Buongiorno: dovresti spiegarmi come fai a essere già cosi propositivo dal punto di vista intellettivo a quest'ora
> 
> Io solo stiramenti e addominali e addominali con musica metal.
> Tradimento = tanta roba.


Mi sembra tanta roba pure la tua  Io doccia e solita litigata con la chioma ribelle ( nonché oggi con una vespa a cui piace particolarmente la blusa che ho messo ) ..... Comunque vorrei contravvenire alla regola imposta da Helssie       Tradimento = distacco e illusione ( e lo so son due, chiedo venia )


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


buongiorno tesoro allora chiudo gli occhi e dico..

tradimento= terremoto emotivo e disillusione.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Buongiorno a tutte amiche mie.
Facciamo così: aumentiamo i vocaboli a due per tutti.
Però poi al secondo giro magari motiveremo questa nostra scelta.
@Chiara: benvenuta nel club insonni[emoji12][emoji16][emoji35][emoji9]
Troppa roba va bene ora che sei stanca ma dopo torni e espliciti per favore ok?
Al mattino sono sempre al top anche fisicamente.
Tra le sei e mezza e le 11 e mezza ho il mio zenit psicofisico


----------



## lolapal (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte amiche mie.
> Facciamo così: aumentiamo i vocaboli a due per tutti.
> Però poi al secondo giro magari motiveremo questa nostra scelta.
> @Chiara: benvenuta nel club insonni[emoji12][emoji16][emoji35][emoji9]
> ...


Buongiorno H7 
Anche io do il meglio di mattina... dopo mezzogiorno inizia la parabola discendente...

Nonostante la mia esperienza un po' anomala direi che tradimento = cambiamento


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

tradimento ... 

... fine di una tappa di vita ... 
... solitudine ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


Tradimento = crollo


----------



## rewindmee (18 Settembre 2014)

Tradimento = spinta al cambiamento (che non è il semplice cambiamento già citato)


----------



## ologramma (18 Settembre 2014)

Tradimento alla mia età = sentirsi di nuovo effervescenti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte amiche mie.
> Facciamo così: aumentiamo i vocaboli a due per tutti.
> Però poi al secondo giro magari motiveremo questa nostra scelta.
> @Chiara: benvenuta nel club insonni[emoji12][emoji16][emoji35][emoji9]
> ...



Dovrei cominciare con emancipazione.
Il tradimento per me è coinciso con una rivoluzione del mio stile di vita e ha reso reali e fattibili cose che fino al giorno prima erano per me impensabili ( da qui tanta roba).
Da bambina a donna, anche se sembra incredibile prima del tradimento non ero una donna vera e completa. Ma c'entra più con me e con le opportunità non colte che con lo spezzare un patto.


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

Delusione.


----------



## zanna (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dovrei cominciare con *emancipazione.*
> Il tradimento per me è coinciso con una rivoluzione del mio stile di vita e ha reso reali e fattibili cose che fino al giorno prima erano per me impensabili ( da qui tanta roba).
> *Da bambina a donna, anche se sembra incredibile prima del tradimento non ero una donna vera e completa. Ma c'entra più con me e con le opportunità non colte che con lo spezzare un patto.*


Potresti approfondire il concetto?
Se fosse stato il contrario, dato che ti riconosco una bella elasticità mentale, la penseresti alla stessa maniera? O presumi che la crescita possa presentarsi per prima al solo traditore e poi eventualmente al tradito?


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2014)

tradimento = profonda angoscia


----------



## eagle (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


Tradimento: prigione


----------



## lunaiena (18 Settembre 2014)

Tradimento=cambiamento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Potresti approfondire il concetto?
> Se fosse stato il contrario, dato che ti riconosco una bella elasticità mentale, la penseresti alla stessa maniera? O presumi che la crescita possa presentarsi per prima al solo traditore e poi eventualmente al tradito?



Ben volentieri.
Non posso generalizzare perché credo dipenda molto dalla persona e dalla sua evoluzione nel tempo.
Nel mio caso doveva partire da me perché ero sicuramente la parte più involuta. Dovevo togliere un blocco.
A parti invertite l'avrei accettato se la spinta fosse stata la medesima.
E penso anche che avrebbe portato agli stessi risultati di.miglioramento perché io non mi arrendo facilmente.


----------



## perplesso (18 Settembre 2014)

Dispiace a qualcuno se sposto in forum Libero?


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

*DISGUSTO*


----------



## zanna (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ben volentieri.
> Non posso generalizzare perché credo dipenda molto dalla persona e dalla sua evoluzione nel tempo.
> Nel mio caso doveva partire da me perché ero sicuramente la parte più involuta. *Dovevo togliere un blocco*.
> *A parti invertite l'avrei accettato se la spinta fosse stata la medesima.*
> E penso anche che avrebbe portato *agli stessi risultati di.miglioramento* perché io non mi arrendo facilmente.


1- Quindi in definitiva un blocco autoimposto ... giusto?
2- Sicura? Ora forse ma al tempo?
3- Miglioramento per chi? Tuo, Suo o entrambi? Cioè alla fine la vostra relazione com'è? (senza entrare in troppo particolari)
Perchè vedi di solito se da un lato uno dei due si "sblocca" l'altro si "congela" ... questa voglia di cambiare, che leggo spesso in giro, non *sembrerebbe* fare il paio con relazioni importanti ... è come se presi da una strana euforia non si comprendano appieno le conseguenze del gesto. Visto dal di fuori anzi sembra proprio che delle conseguenze uno sia portato a fregarsene in nome del voler riconoscere con benevolenza solo le proprie legittime aspirazioni e pulzioni. Non so se mi sono spiegato ...


----------



## Vincent Vega (18 Settembre 2014)

droga
logoramento


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

@vvega
Bello


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

Amore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> 1- Quindi in definitiva un blocco autoimposto ... giusto?
> 2- Sicura? Ora forse ma al tempo?
> 3- Miglioramento per chi? Tuo, Suo o entrambi? Cioè alla fine la vostra relazione com'è? (senza entrare in troppo particolari)
> Perchè vedi di solito se da un lato uno dei due si "sblocca" l'altro si "congela" ... questa voglia di cambiare, che leggo spesso in giro, non *sembrerebbe* fare il paio con relazioni importanti ... è come se presi da una strana euforia non si comprendano appieno le conseguenze del gesto. *Visto dal di fuori anzi sembra proprio che delle conseguenze uno sia portato a fregarsene in nome del voler riconoscere con benevolenza solo le proprie legittime aspirazioni* e pulzioni. Non so se mi sono spiegato ...


ti sei spiegato benissimo e sono assolutamente d'accordo.
purtroppo visto da fuori qualsiasi comportamento del traditore assume questi connotati

1. autoimposto per immaturità sentimentale, sicuramente
2. sicura: perchè anni prima, in un momento critico, esternò delle motivazioni che potevano portarlo a tradirmi. erano risibili, immature e per niente pertinenti con una visione della coppia che avesse un minimo di spessore. ciononostante, vista la posta in gioco (mia e nostra) mi impegnai ad accompagnarlo in una sua maturazione sulle motivazioni che portano avanti la coppia e investii anche sul mio miglioramento.
3. miglioramento per entrambi, come individui.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Settembre 2014)

Moda.


----------



## zanna (18 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato benissimo e sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> purtroppo visto da fuori qualsiasi comportamento del traditore assume questi connotati
> 
> 1. autoimposto per immaturità sentimentale, sicuramente
> ...


Già è forse il primo neretto ... esternò ... portare fuori, rendere palese, parlare ... per quanto fossero risibili denotavano un problema e ti sei impegnata ad accompagnarlo in una vostra maturazione ... dovrebbe essere sempre così


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Moda.


In che senso? Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


Faccio confusione
non capisco se devo associare idee
ai tradimenti subiti
o a quelli perpetrati.

Quelli perpetrati sono sempre state risposte a quelli subiti.

A quelli subiti associo solo un'idea: un sostanziale menefreghismo.

E quel sentimento che provi quando impari una lezione di vita...


----------



## ivanl (18 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Delusione.


concordo


----------



## zanna (18 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Faccio confusione
> non capisco se devo associare idee
> ai tradimenti subiti
> o a quelli perpetrati.
> ...


Un sostanziale menefreghismo che ti porta a rispondere con la stessa moneta? Allora o non è proprio sostanziale o è vendetta che mal si sposa con il menefreghismo e con l'imparare una lezione di vita


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Un sostanziale menefreghismo che ti porta a rispondere con la stessa moneta? Allora o non è proprio sostanziale o è vendetta che mal si sposa con il menefreghismo e con l'imparare una lezione di vita


Esempio:
Un giovane orfano è pieno di rivalse contro la vita.
Arrivano delle persone e gli dicono: vieni con noi, faremo di te un lottatore.

Lui accetta.

Quando sale sul ring per la prima volta è seriamente convinto di essere un bravo lottatore.
Invece grazie ai fischi del pubblico e le sanzioni dell'arbitro scopre che non gli hanno insegnato ad essere un lottatore bravo e leale, ma solo un macellaio sanguinario.

Era legato da un patto con chi lo aveva formato: dare il 50% di tutto quel che guadagna alla fondazione sportiva.

Il lottatore si sente tradito interiormente e decide di non dare un fico secco alla fondazione, ma di devolverlo in beneficenza.

La lega sportiva però si sente imbrogliata da lui e fa di tutto per eliminarlo.


In poche parole chi ci ha tradito, va tradito, per il semplicissimo motivo che non possiamo avere in lui o in lei 
NESSUNA fiducia.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutte amiche mie.
> Facciamo così: aumentiamo i vocaboli a due per tutti.
> Però poi al secondo giro magari motiveremo questa nostra scelta.
> @Chiara: benvenuta nel club insonni[emoji12][emoji16][emoji35][emoji9]
> ...


Motivo la scelta : distacco ( mio), due volte tradita e per due volte ho verificato che la prima sensazione  che ho provato riguarda un forte distacco emotivo, non ho mai fatto scenate ma ho "guardato" la persona che avevo di fronte con una certa freddezza come se non la conoscessi più. illusione ( lui) in entrambi i casi c'era da parte del mio compagno la volontà di illudersi che tutto sarebbe potuto tornare come prima, non l'ho mai accettato, preferisco chiudere la relazione.


----------



## passante (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


senso di colpa. vergogna.


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

Delusione - disamoramento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2014)

Merda. Scusate.


----------



## Trinità (18 Settembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Tradimento alla mia età = sentirsi di nuovo effervescenti



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Merda. Scusate.


Non devi scusarti: ci sta tutto


----------



## Trinità (18 Settembre 2014)

Tradimento=Prova


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Merda. Scusate.


Perché scusarti ognuno ha le sue esperienze


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tradimento=Prova


Prova per chi tradisce o per chi è tradito e lo scopre?
O prova per la solidiatà della relazione?


----------



## Trinità (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Prova per chi tradisce o per chi è tradito e lo scopre?
> O prova per la solidiatà della relazione?


Un rapporto messo alla prova!
ciao


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Un rapporto messo alla prova!
> ciao


Ci può stare, ha molto senso.


----------



## Divì (18 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> droga
> logoramento


Bello, credo che mio marito direbbe lo stesso....

Per me, dolore e incredulita'


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


Disperazione e disgusto


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti: ci sta tutto



Non dimentichiamo che  dal letame nascono i fiori. Solo che...  Ho appena letto un messaggio di una ex utente. Che ha visto i suoi punti di riferimento sparire in concomitanza di un altro evento mooolto difficile. E allora mi viene da dire: Fanculo. Fanculo a tutti gli egoismi infantili e tutte le supercazzole di questo mondo.a tutte le  scuse che ci inventiamo per non pagare dazio. Mi ci metto io in prima fila. Ma  quando togliamo la terra sotto i piedi di chi poi finisce a lottare per non andarci sotto, possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo ma sappiamo nel nostro profondo quanto siamo venuti meno ai nostri sogni e a quello che ci figuravamo di essere. E per così poco. Scusate ancora. Brutta serata.


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo che  dal letame nascono i fiori. Solo che...  Ho appena letto un messaggio di una ex utente. Che ha visto i suoi punti di riferimento sparire in concomitanza di un altro evento mooolto difficile. E allora mi viene da dire: Fanculo. Fanculo a tutti gli egoismi infantili e tutte le supercazzole di questo mondo.a tutte le  scuse che ci inventiamo per non pagare dazio. Mi ci metto io in prima fila. Ma  quando togliamo la terra sotto i piedi di chi poi finisce a lottare per non andarci sotto, possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo ma sappiamo nel nostro profondo quanto siamo venuti meno ai nostri sogni e a quello che ci figuravamo di essere. E per così poco. Scusate ancora. Brutta serata.



Ciao 

sarà una brutta serata, ma hai toccato il nervo ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo che  dal letame nascono i fiori. Solo che...  Ho appena letto un messaggio di una ex utente. Che ha visto i suoi punti di riferimento sparire in concomitanza di un altro evento mooolto difficile. E allora mi viene da dire: Fanculo. Fanculo a tutti gli egoismi infantili e tutte le supercazzole di questo mondo.a tutte le  scuse che ci inventiamo per non pagare dazio. Mi ci metto io in prima fila. Ma  quando togliamo la terra sotto i piedi di chi poi finisce a lottare per non andarci sotto, possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo ma sappiamo nel nostro profondo quanto siamo venuti meno ai nostri sogni e a quello che ci figuravamo di essere. E per così poco. Scusate ancora. Brutta serata.


Quindi cosa cazzo devo fare per pagare sto benedetto DAZIO.
LO VOGLIO PAGARE!
Stare zitto?Starò zitto!
Quanto ancora, mi chiedo quanto......
Un anno e mezzo di brutte serate...........cazzo!


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi cosa cazzo devo fare per pagare sto benedetto DAZIO.
> LO VOGLIO PAGARE!
> Stare zitto?Starò zitto!
> Quanto ancora, mi chiedo quanto......
> Un anno e mezzo di brutte serate...........cazzo!



Ciao

il dazio ... chi lo paga veramente? ... 
Trinità. Per ora tua moglie sta iniziando a sorgere ... 
Ringrazia, che abbia trovato una via ... anche se lenta. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo che  dal letame nascono i fiori. Solo che...  Ho appena letto un messaggio di una ex utente. Che ha visto i suoi punti di riferimento sparire in concomitanza di un altro evento mooolto difficile. E allora mi viene da dire: Fanculo. Fanculo a tutti gli egoismi infantili e tutte le supercazzole di questo mondo.a tutte le  scuse che ci inventiamo per non pagare dazio. Mi ci metto io in prima fila. Ma  quando togliamo la terra sotto i piedi di chi poi finisce a lottare per non andarci sotto, possiamo raccontarci quello che vogliamo ma sappiamo nel nostro profondo quanto siamo venuti meno ai nostri sogni e a quello che ci figuravamo di essere. E per così poco. Scusate ancora. Brutta serata.


Già.
Buona serata!


----------



## Nicka (18 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi cosa cazzo devo fare per pagare sto benedetto DAZIO.
> LO VOGLIO PAGARE!
> Stare zitto?Starò zitto!
> Quanto ancora, mi chiedo quanto......
> Un anno e mezzo di brutte serate...........cazzo!


Ma porca zozza, abbi la decenza di tacere quando c'è da tacere!
Hai da pagare? E paga! Madonna mia che ansia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi cosa cazzo devo fare per pagare sto benedetto DAZIO.
> LO VOGLIO PAGARE!
> Stare zitto?Starò zitto!
> Quanto ancora, mi chiedo quanto......
> Un anno e mezzo di brutte serate...........cazzo!



... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


:abbraccio:


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


Ti adoro Sbri!


----------



## Divì (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


:triste:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Settembre 2014)

Consapevolezza di me
Cambiamento


PS : un abbraccio a Sbri


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


:amici:


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


non potendoti dare un verde, ti regalo la cosa più verde del mondo


----------



## aristocat (18 Settembre 2014)

*Ok*

Tradimento = Choc + Inizio di un inconsapevole, non pianificato a tavolino, inesorabile distacco da quella persona. 

ari


----------



## LucyLiu (18 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.


mi spiace..  un abbraccio...


----------



## Lucrezia (19 Settembre 2014)

*Lucrezia2lavendetta: tornata all'antico nick. Buonasera!*

Tradimento: liberazione e magia. 

Perchè l'unico tradimento che considero veramente tale mi ha portato cose incredibili (per me, per il mio concetto di coppia successivo, per la mia crescita personale e spirituale, per il mio essere donna, che prima a malapena esisteva). Perchè tutta la dinamica del tradimento ha avuto del miracoloso prima durante e poi, e persino ora continua in evoluzioni impensabili. Perchè il mio compagno dell'epoca, che minacciava di morte sè stesso, me e il mio presunto amante, del cui status non aveva certezza effettiva, anni dopo ha riconosciuto che non mi aveva lasciato altra scelta se non agire come ho agito (= da grandissima stronza), e mi ha ringraziata per avere avuto il coraggio di distruggere la nostra coppia, cosa che a lui sarebbe mancata, non rendendosi conto che il nostro rapporto ci stava trascinando in un baratro di autodistruzione.


----------



## Hellseven (19 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Tradimento: liberazione e magia.
> 
> Perchè l'unico tradimento che considero veramente tale mi ha portato cose incredibili (per me, per il mio concetto di coppia successivo, per la mia crescita personale e spirituale, per il mio essere donna, che prima a malapena esisteva). Perchè tutta la dinamica del tradimento ha avuto del miracoloso prima durante e poi, e persino ora continua in evoluzioni impensabili. Perchè il mio compagno dell'epoca, che minacciava di morte sè stesso, me e il mio presunto amante, del cui status non aveva certezza effettiva, anni dopo ha riconosciuto che non mi aveva lasciato altra scelta se non agire come ho agito (= da grandissima stronza), e mi ha ringraziata per avere avuto il coraggio di distruggere la nostra coppia, cosa che a lui sarebbe mancata, non rendendosi conto che il nostro rapporto ci stava trascinando in un baratro di autodistruzione.


controcorrente, coraggioso, onesto.


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2014)

delusione


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca zozza, abbi la decenza di tacere quando c'è da tacere!
> Hai da pagare? E paga! Madonna mia che ansia.


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


>


Eh ma cazzarola...trovo di assoluto cattivo gusto intervenire in maniera fuori luogo per catalizzare l'attenzione col solito vittimismo e le solite lacrime da coccodrillo e il solito chiagni e fotti...
Mi è scattato il nervo...


----------



## Manon Lescaut (19 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma cazzarola...trovo di assoluto cattivo gusto intervenire in maniera fuori luogo per catalizzare l'attenzione col solito vittimismo e le solite lacrime da coccodrillo e il solito chiagni e fotti...
> Mi è scattato il nervo...


Infatti....


----------



## Higgins (19 Settembre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esempio:
> Un giovane orfano è pieno di rivalse contro la vita.
> Arrivano delle persone e gli dicono: vieni con noi, faremo di te un lottatore.
> 
> ...


Ma è l'Uomo tigre?:up:


----------



## Higgins (19 Settembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Alcuni sono arrivati sul forum per curiosità. Altri per i più svariati motivi.
> Ma credo di poter affermare che la gran parte di noi e' qui perché prima o dopo si e' trovata a fare i conti con esperienze di tradimento.
> Quindi il tradimento e' il minimo comun denominatore che almeno inizialmente ci ha riuniti qui, perché la sua carica emotiva e la sua pregnanza psicologica e affettiva sono state in un modo o nell'altro qualcosa di così   eversivo e distruttivo, per alcuni, e emozionante e appagante, per altri, che tutte le nostre vite in qualche misura, in qualche schieramento siamo chiamati a sederci, ne sono state segnate.
> Ma se così e' - e non credo di essere in errore - allora il tradimento, o meglio il significato recondito e più profondo che ad esso attribuiamo secondo il nostro vissuto e nella nostra scala individuale di disvalore o valore,  non è e non può essere uguale per tutti, ma varia inevitabilmente in funzione di ciascuno di noi e del nostro dato empirico e sentimentale.
> ...


Tradimento = vanità, egocentrismo

(Leggi: motivo per cui spesso si tradisce)


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca zozza, abbi la decenza di tacere quando c'è da tacere!
> Hai da pagare? E paga! Madonna mia che ansia.


mode Trinity on: Fedeltà = cambiale, equitalia
mode Trinity off


----------



## Trinità (19 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma porca zozza, abbi la decenza di tacere quando c'è da tacere!
> Hai da pagare? E paga! Madonna mia che ansia.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... C'è chi non ce l'ha un anno e mezzo. E le brutte serate  le passa per le cazzate degli altri.  Fai tu.





Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma cazzarola...trovo di assoluto cattivo gusto intervenire in maniera fuori luogo per catalizzare l'attenzione col solito vittimismo e le solite lacrime da coccodrillo e il solito chiagni e fotti...
> Mi è scattato il nervo...





Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> Infatti....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mode Trinity on: Fedeltà = cambiale, equitalia
> mode Trinity off


Vittimismo, cattivo gusto, decenza, mi fate sbellicare dalle risate....
ve la dedico 
[video=youtube;S8JdwcDkwlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8JdwcDkwlI[/video]

prima o poi, più poi che prima anche un traditore rifiorisce dal letame.
Cattivo gusto perchè scrivo ciò che penso? Ma fatemi il piacere...


----------



## Eratò (19 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vittimismo, cattivo gusto, decenza, mi fate sbellicare dalle risate....
> ve la dedico
> [video=youtube;S8JdwcDkwlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8JdwcDkwlI[/video]
> 
> ...


no Trinità, non perché scrivevi quello a cui pensavi ma perché ci si riferiva a situazioni in confronto alle quali un tradimento è una goccia nel oceano Atlantico....


----------



## Trinità (19 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> no Trinità, non perché scrivevi quello a cui pensavi ma perché ci si riferiva a situazioni in confronto alle quali un tradimento è una goccia nel oceano Atlantico....


Scusa quel testone qua ma non ho capito.....a dimenticavo questo è per Te

                                                        :bacio:


----------



## Apollonia (19 Settembre 2014)

Tradimento=schifo e violenza dell'anima.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Tradimento=schifo e violenza dell'anima.


Ciao

credo, che un abbraccio dica più di tante parole ... 



sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Settembre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Tradimento=schifo e violenza dell'anima.


Vabbè, ma poi hai trombato qualcuno in palestra o davvero fai step?


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vittimismo, cattivo gusto, decenza, mi fate sbellicare dalle risate....
> ve la dedico
> [video=youtube;S8JdwcDkwlI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8JdwcDkwlI[/video]
> 
> ...


Il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti e non avendo capito un cazzo del mio rimprovero capisco anche che puoi solo ridere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti e non avendo capito un cazzo del mio rimprovero capisco anche che puoi solo ridere.



Tesoro... Non fa caldo. Perché sudi?


----------



## Trinità (19 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti e non avendo capito un cazzo del mio rimprovero capisco anche che puoi solo ridere.


Dimmi tutto ciò che vuoi ma non darmi dello stolto!
Che ti sia ben chiaro questo fatto.Non ti spiego il perchè e non pretendo che Tu lo capisca.
Tutto ma non STOLTO.

P.S. Non ho ritenuto il tuo post un rimprovero anzi l'ho ritenuto una provocazione.


----------



## Flavia (19 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro... Non fa caldo. Perché sudi?


le scie chimiche...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> le scie chimiche...


Ce ne son tante qua e la


----------



## Flavia (19 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ce ne son tante qua e la


o le stagioni che
non sono più 
quelle di una volta...
... dopo agostembre


----------



## Nicka (19 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesoro... Non fa caldo. Perché sudi?


Diciamo che anche a 20 gradi io sento caldo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> o le stagioni che
> non sono più
> quelle di una volta...
> ... dopo agostembre


O perché rosso di sera bel tempo si spera:carneval: dopo agostembre tocca a ottembre ...speriamo bene :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (20 Settembre 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Dimmi tutto ciò che vuoi ma non darmi dello stolto!
> Che ti sia ben chiaro questo fatto.*Non ti spiego il perchè* e non pretendo che Tu lo capisca.
> Tutto ma non STOLTO.
> 
> P.S. Non ho ritenuto il tuo post un rimprovero anzi l'ho ritenuto una provocazione.


Fosse la prima volta che me lo dici. 
Io dico quello che mi pare a chi mi pare, ti sia ben chiaro vallo a dire a qualcun altro...non sono mica io quella che non capisce quando stare al proprio posto.


----------



## Trinità (20 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fosse la prima volta che me lo dici.
> Io dico quello che mi pare a chi mi pare, ti sia ben chiaro vallo a dire a qualcun altro...non sono mica io quella che non capisce quando stare al proprio posto.


Siiiiii, qual'è il tuo posto?


----------

